# Train Engine Smoke stack wires



## MojomyHero (Nov 23, 2019)

Hello,
I have had a Train set for many many years, I took it out of storage this year and noticed
smoke stack is not working.
Set is battery operated
The set is named COASTAL EXPRESS by SCIENTIFIC TOYS, LTD Model 36911
So I took main engine apart and there are 2 wires for stack disconnected, but circuit board is not labeled. 
So I was actually able to locate a website for the company that made it and sent them an email asking for a user manual.
I also told them if they could not come across a manual for it, could they send me a drawing of how the wires should be hooked up.
They did send a diagram and labeled it saying where wires should go. But I’m not sure its correct because where they are telling me to put the two blue wires there is already a white and a green wire installed in each spot.
So I emailed them back asking them to clarify a bit better , but they have not replied back.
I did not know where to find this out, my apologies if this is the wrong place.
I tried local hobby shops and model train repair near me , but no luck.
Thank You for any help you can give.
I have include photos of train set name and co., Engine circuit board, Smoke stack with two blue wires and screen shot of diagram they sent me to hook up the two wires.


----------

